# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 Standard, Classical and Interactive Reports

## Geek_Guest

What are the mandatory events in Classical Reports and Interactive Reports?
What is difference between Standard Report and Clasical Report
What is the difference between SAP (ABAP) 4.6 and ECC-5.0 

*Question asked by visitor anil*

----------


## raj19840

Events in Classical Reports :
-> Initialization.
-> At Selection-Screen Output.
-> At Selection-Screen.
-> Start-of-Selection.
-> Top of the page.
-> End of page.
-> End of Selection.

Events in Interactive Reports.
-> Top of the pages During line-selection.
-> At Line-Selection.
-> At User-Command.
-> At pf5. * f5 is function key in keyboard. OBSULATE KEYWORD IN ECC 6.O

----------

